# Fighting the flu



## Zenooph (26/5/15)

Hi all,

Thanks to my walking petri dish (read: wife) I now have really bad flu (doc recons it might even be swine flu ). 
Even though I feel like I have been hit by a truck, I feel a hell of a lot better than the last time I had flu and I was still on the stinkies. 
The drawback of this is that I could no longer taste my vape, so I went and got myself some menthol liquid from Luke at Vapeking Northcliff, which was on the way to the doc. I'm not normally a fan of menthol flavours, but this was a godsend. I can taste my vape again and it even helped alleviate my nasal congestion. 

Now I don't know if this is psychosomatic, but I do feel much better this morning. Has anyone else experienced that menthol liquid helped with the nasal congestion, or is it just me?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/5/15)

Just vape pure PG for a while and the flu will go away. I've been doing it for a year now. Never got sick again after I started doing that. PG is a natural germ/virus killer. Cured my throat infection overnight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zenooph (26/5/15)

I'll give it a go. Got some pure PG in my DIY kit.


----------



## Andre (26/5/15)

From what I have read here it certainly helps. I have not had a cold or flu since I started vaping. Before that I had COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/15)

It certainly helped me! And with this current flu you need to get an antibiotic asap! 24 hours after you start the antibiotic you feel a million times better!


----------



## zadiac (26/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It certainly helped me! And with this current flu you need to get an antibiotic asap! 24 hours after you start the antibiotic you feel a million times better!



I stay away from antibiotics as much as possible. After I started refusing AB from the doctor, I also got sick less frequently. The body becomes used to it and you basically develop an immunity to it over time. There was an article about it somewhere.
I haven't used AB in more than 3 years now and refuse to take it. My doc visits have declined significantly.

http://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/features/antibiotic-resistance-expert-q-a-cdc

http://www.tufts.edu/med/apua/about_issue/about_antibioticres.shtml

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zenooph (26/5/15)

I also try to avoid AB as much as possible, but I'm not taking any chances with swine flu. I got some AB and I do feel better, but it comes and goes. The menthol vape does help with the congestion though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/15)

zadiac said:


> I stay away from antibiotics as much as possible.



I normally do ZMan! My wife is a nursing sister and also hates me taking any medication that can be avoided but this dose of flu was really bad and I eventually went to the Doc and got an AB... 24 hours later I was feeling a million times better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (15/6/15)

Howzit everyone just thought I would share my experiences vaping with a flu.

I have found that my sinuses have been reduced to a inflamed and clogged abomination. I went to my local quack and he did the usual prodding around and just dumped me on antibiotics. And all the antibiotics did was give me massive stomach pain.
Didn't help my cause at all. I did however do some research. And came across articles saying that vegetable glycerin and propylene glycol found in all eliquids is a dehydrator. I thus then increased my water intake (it was pathetic I must admit) and purchased a nasal douche(name is more of putting than it actually is) I used the nasal douche every morning and evening as well as drank a lot of water and would you know I feel hundreds better. If your body is dehydrated especially because of vaping(a lot of dry mouth and throat) your mucus in the nasal cavity thickens creating a breeding ground for bacteria which then either drips down your thoat making you sick. Or in my case makes you feel like your face is filled with concrete. 
So in conclusion drink lots of water.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/15)

Jysin said:


> So in conclusion drink lots of water.



Good advice for all vapers!


----------



## free3dom (15/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good advice for all vapers!



And humans in general

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (15/6/15)

My personal experience with flu, a pure menthol juice went a long way to alleviate symptoms. 
Firstly it opened my sinuses right up, allowing we to get all the gunk out with one nose blow.
Secondly vaping it till my throat felt frosted, sore throat felt more manageable. This worked two fold, as it also loosened up my chest, sometimes with a good cough after all the flem seemed to go loose and got coughed out, and bam, open chest and easier to breathe.
Worked best at night, to ensure a good night of sleep with all airways opened up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (15/6/15)

saline nose spray every 30 minutes... Sorts out any congestion.


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

Jysin said:


> Howzit everyone just thought I would share my experiences vaping with a flu.
> 
> I have found that my sinuses have been reduced to a inflamed and clogged abomination. I went to my local quack and he did the usual prodding around and just dumped me on antibiotics. And all the antibiotics did was give me massive stomach pain.
> Didn't help my cause at all. I did however do some research. And came across articles saying that vegetable glycerin and propylene glycol found in all eliquids is a dehydrator. I thus then increased my water intake (it was pathetic I must admit) and purchased a nasal douche(name is more of putting than it actually is) I used the nasal douche every morning and evening as well as drank a lot of water and would you know I feel hundreds better. If your body is dehydrated especially because of vaping(a lot of dry mouth and throat) your mucus in the nasal cavity thickens creating a breeding ground for bacteria which then either drips down your thoat making you sick. Or in my case makes you feel like your face is filled with concrete.
> So in conclusion drink lots of water.



Hi @Jysin - great post and great advice
When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-242#post-234227


----------



## DarkSide (16/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> My personal experience with flu, a pure menthol juice went a long way to alleviate symptoms.
> Firstly it opened my sinuses right up, allowing we to get all the gunk out with one nose blow.
> Secondly vaping it till my throat felt frosted, sore throat felt more manageable. This worked two fold, as it also loosened up my chest, sometimes with a good cough after all the flem seemed to go loose and got coughed out, and bam, open chest and easier to breathe.
> Worked best at night, to ensure a good night of sleep with all airways opened up.



@Redeemer, followed your advice, hope you have, at least, only a nursing qualification as I am not paying you specialist rates, purchased a large bottle of the Menthol Tonic, popped two of those efferflu C tabs, got a good vitamin and bought enough sparkling water to keep me going for quite a while, third day and getting quite hooked on this Menthol Tonic, cold/ flu almost gone and what usually happened in the past, ended up with bronchitis, NOT THIS TIME, thanks doc, appreciate the medical advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (16/6/15)

Great to hear @DarkSide 
My only formal qualification is First Aid level 3, so my going rate is usually, for free! LoL
Hope it helps others suffering from flu, seems we're getting it bad this year, people in my office are dropping like flies being forced to go for medical assistance to get better.
I beat my last cold on Menthol vape and Corenza C only, and my recovery was rather swift.


----------



## zadiac (16/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Just vape pure PG for a while and the flu will go away. I've been doing it for a year now. Never got sick again after I started doing that. PG is a natural germ/virus killer. Cured my throat infection overnight.



Quoting myself here. I agree with the water and menthol thing. I'm sure it works.

I used to get flu every year and I had pneumonia twice a year for a long time when I was still smoking the stinkies. I was lucky that @Alex told me early in my vaping journey to vape pure PG for infections and flu. I haven't had flue or throat infections or pneumonia since I started vaping pure PG for about an hour every night. Vaping on pure PG as I'm typing this.

I know that some people are sensitive to PG, but for those that can do it, do it. It really works.

Your body gets used to it quite quickly.

Just my 2c 

BTW, I also drink at least 2l of water a day because of the vaping. You have to, or the vaping will dry you out like biltong....hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarkSide (16/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Quoting myself here. I agree with the water and menthol thing. I'm sure it works.
> 
> I used to get flu every year and I had pneumonia twice a year for a long time when I was still smoking the stinkies. I was lucky that @Alex told me early in my vaping journey to vape pure PG for infections and flu. I haven't had flue or throat infections or pneumonia since I started vaping pure PG for about an hour every night. Vaping on pure PG as I'm typing this.
> 
> ...



Thanks @zadiac, will appreciate your suggestions on what pure PG vape you are using or have used!


----------



## zadiac (17/6/15)

Just pure unflavored PG. Nothing added. Just an hour every night, or even half an hour should do it.


----------

